# Quality Self Built t/p gauge.



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

I've done these for many years. Built my Dad one in the 80's.
$25~ for parts.

#1- Gauge, 60 or 100# works
#2- 2ea 1/4" barbed hose connectors, match npt size of gauge. Get clampless if..
#3- 2ea pipe cplgs to match gauge (1/8 / 1/4npt)
#4- 1' braided 1/4" air hose
#5- Epoxy the hose on the barbed hose conn. TFE tape on thread.

100#, bottom mount, 40mm(1-1/2"~)
$13.58
GRAINGER INTERNATIONAL INC. Pressure Gauge,40 mm,100 psi,Back - 4EFC7 - Grainger Industrial Supply 
Grainger p/n 4EFC7

Here is a 2" lower mount 100# gauge (I prefer bottom mount)
$12.00
Grainger Industrial Supply - MRO Supplies, MRO Equipment, Tools & Solutions
GRAINGER INTERNATIONAL INC. Pressure Gauge,2 In,100 Psi,Lower - 4FLU1 - Grainger Industrial Supply 
p/n 4FLU1


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Clampless hose conn, have sharp barbs. Epoxy the hose and air pressures will not blow them

$2.54 @ Fastenall 
1/4" x 1/4"-18 Male Pipe Rigid 100B Push-On Hose BarbFitting | Fastenal

Air Chuck, $2-3 anywhere.


Sorry I can't edit from this Android


----------

